# Canadian's Timely Arrival in Toronto???



## PegB (Jul 12, 2012)

Now that the Cardinal is running again - I can focus my worries on my really long layover in Toronto. Arriving in Toronto on the Canadian from Jasper at 9:30AM according to the schedule and I'll not be leaving for DC until 11:30PM on the MegaBus. This is a time when I would really like for the train to be late.

I have not been able to find anywhere to check on the timeliness of the Canadian - but I sort of gather that one should consider it like Empire Builder as far as "on time" goes.

So, what should I expect?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 12, 2012)

VIA does not publish on-time performance for individual routes. The Canadian has a lot of padding but is subject to CN freight traffic and that varies day to day. It may have a good run of being on time or close to but could get snagged the day you are riding.

 

If you do have a long lay-over and just looking for things to do……there's plenty in Toronto. Visit the CN Tower, the ROM (Royal Ontario Museum……you could get lost there for days!) or take a short ferry ride out to the Toronto Islands (City Park) Pick-up a TTC Day Pass and just ride the subway and streetcars…….one streetcar route: the 501 Queen Car is 15 miles long and gives you a look at Toronto's varied neighborhoods. 

 

*http://transit.toron...tcar/4101.shtml*


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 12, 2012)

What? A Canadian that didn't mention the Hockey Hall of Fame?  (just around the Corner from Union Station!!!) You're sure right about Toronto, it's a great place to Visit in the Summer! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 12, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> one streetcar route: the 501 Queen Car is 15 miles long and gives you a look at Toronto's varied neighborhoods.


Alas, part of the 501's route is currently out of service due to water & sewer work, so one can't ride the entire 15 miles right now.


----------

